
Ask HN: Should I take a job at a start up? - andreimiulescu
I got an offer from a start up with 1.5m in funding for about 30% less pay but 5% equity, the total valuation of the start up is 6.5m, should I take the job, I think the idea behind the start up is good, I would be joining as cto and I think the work would be interesting. And if it’s successful in 3.5 years I’d probably make a bit of money. What do you guys think?
======
onion2k
_And if it’s successful in 3.5 years I’d probably make a bit of money._

Assuming this is about money rather than the fun and freedom you'll get at a
startup, work out what you can do to improve the chances of success.

If your ideas are things like "write better code" or "increase test coverage"
then you shouldn't join. Startups don't succeed because the code is higher
quality (they sometimes fail because code is lower quality, but that's a
different problem.)

If your ideas are around "promote the product by using my extensive list of
contacts who would directly benefit from it" then join up, but realise your
job won't be writing clever code, and the chance of that 5% being worth more
than the difference in salary you'd make somewhere else are still _very_ low.

